# Display Wall/Shelves



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All!!!

My first post here on this wonderful cite. Been lingering for a while now absorbing as much knowledge as possible. I have a question about g scale display shelves. I have seem to have run out of space and need to start displaying on the walls. Is there any economical way of doing this? I have alot of area to cover and dont find much in the way of shelves and if you do they seem expensive. Is there a homemade/better way of doing this on my own (would call my self crafty)?

Brandon


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon,
Welcome to MLS. I have way too much going on to consider display shelves. However I found a vendor on Ebay last summer that had an interesting shelf and it fit an area in the living room that was available to me for use so I purchased it. A few weeks ago he had another similar shelf for sale and I won it as well. Yes I could build these BUT his price was VERY reasonable and the price for shipping VERY reasonable considering the professional packing job on both shelves. They are duplicates but are different colors. 










I don;t think I could build these as cheap as I purchased them from him. TRACKSTEVE is the vendors name on Ebay. The lower shelf in my shot is the first one I bought and the only thing I did differently was to add flange grooves across the top of the top shelf.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15069356669...1497.l2649

Chas


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the standard cheap wall brackets and shelving supports. I used 12 inch long shelf brackets. Then cut a 2x6 into square blocks. Grooved them down the edge about 3/4 inch deep. I set them on the shelf bracket at the back, put a 1x6 on top, then put a 1x6 in front so I half two 6" shelfs on one bracket.


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@Chas 
Thanks so much! I will have to look into these further.

@Trains
Do you have any pics handy of the finished results?

Brandon


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any economical way of doing this? 
A standard casing trim at your local hardware store is available which has a groove in the back that is exactly "G" gauge (1.75".) 











If you mount it on brackets on its side you get this:












And if you use enough brackets, you can support a couple of heavy locos. I suggest a coat of varnish if it is in your family room. 











The other shelves on the left are those metal strips screwed to the wall with various wooden plank/.shelves on top of them.


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@ All
I have taken the leap and have began I project of installing shelves (mixing ideas from a few on here). Will provide progress as it becomes available. 
Thanks!!!

Brandon


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im planning to build some "utility" shelves in the basement for trains..they wont be pretty!  
but I also made a "nicer" set in my workshop/computer room: 




























I bought the brackets and shelves pre-made at Home Depot, stained them, then spaced the brackets based on the studs. 
it was fairly inexpensive. 

oh, and I should mention the "train wallpaper!" 
my wife and I dont have kids..but we bought the house from a family who had three kids..
this room was the bedroom of a 7 year old boy..it was that family who added the train-theme wallpaper for their son.
for my wife and I, its the "spare bedroom" and we use it for the computer desk and for my workshop/train desk..
so we just left the wallpaper! and we call it "the train room"

Scot


----------

